# Tools for case cutting?



## xu^ (May 8, 2008)

im after cutting out the metal part on rear of my TT Armour and putting a fan grill on instead for better airflow ,but i have nothing to cut it with,was wondering wat tools u guys all use and wat attachment ud use to do it ,seen mention of a "Dremel" on here ? 
i had a look but seems there are lots of diff versions of it and each appears to come with loads of attachments  
can u reccomend something ?

help 

thanx


----------



## Snake05 (May 8, 2008)

Most of the different Dremel's would work great.  I personally have the 10.8V Dremel Lithium-ion Cordless, and purchased an attachment kit from a local hardware store for about $20, and it has every bit you could ever need or imagine.


----------



## intel igent (May 8, 2008)

dremmels, jigsaws, drills, tin snips and holesaws are pretty much all you would ever need to do pretty much anything to a case


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2008)

As other said. Dremel.  Just make sure it's a multi speed one.


----------



## intel igent (May 8, 2008)

what case is that asrock?


----------



## oily_17 (May 8, 2008)

These should do the job for you,heavy duty snips 

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/48013/Hand-Tools/Pliers-Cutters/Sets/Heavy-Duty-Aviation-Tin-Snip-Set-3-Piece


Or cheaper ones here


http://www.screwfix.com/prods/15364/Hand-Tools/Pliers-Cutters/Sets/Tin-Snips-Set-3Pc


----------



## xu^ (May 8, 2008)

same case as mine but modded 

TT Armour

so wat attachements would i be needing with a dremel to cut that part out ?


----------



## intel igent (May 8, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> same case as mine but modded
> 
> TT Armour
> 
> so wat attachements would i be needing with a dremel to cut that part out ?



reinforced cutting disks

really! that thing is a TT armour? i thought they were bigger, PSU on bottom and horizontal


----------



## xu^ (May 8, 2008)

nope
 psu at the top,main reason i bought it tbh

dont let that pic decieve u ,they r huge 


pic of original case here - http://tinyurl.com/6ewryo

its the 2 grilled areas on the back i want to cut out btw


----------



## Eclecticos (May 8, 2008)

The best tool for the job. The electric nibbler


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2008)

intel igent said:


> what case is that asrock?





xubidoo said:


> same case as mine but modded
> 
> TT Armour
> 
> so wat attachements would i be needing with a dremel to cut that part out ?



Indeed ..

I used a Dremel.
http://www.ehobbytools.com/index.html?target=dept_11.html&lang=en-us

I used the Cut Off Disk Regular 20 count Pack the Item number is 420. There are stronger ones but cost more for less typically. Then i used sanding wheels  sorry no item number for this part for you.
But were like this
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/AttachmentsAndAccessories/Pages/AttachmentsDetail.aspx?pid=6054

The tuffer cuttings wheels
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/AttachmentsAndAccessories/Pages/AttachmentsDetail.aspx?pid=456


If you use cutters make sure you pick up a round sided file to make the edges smoother.


----------



## intel igent (May 8, 2008)

Eclecticos said:


> The best tool for the job. The electric nibbler



nibblers are good for large pieces as the bit usually "eats" 1/8" of material


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2008)

Plasma cutters, rotozips, tin-snips, dremmel tool, saw-zall (my favorite for cutting anything!)


----------



## Eclecticos (May 8, 2008)

Well you could always go with electric sheers. Really depends on the job.


----------



## ktr (May 8, 2008)

I have a manual nibbler, Works great, but it requires a lot of effort when dealing with thick materials.


----------

